# is wind power as good as solar?



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

*wind power instead of solar?*

anyone tried these looks ok
rather than spend a lot having a solar panel fitted thought about this
http://srx.uk.ebayrtm.com/clk?RtmCl...15088728596989692&lid=941391&m=177982&pi=4340


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wow*

Long Link!

Ebay 

Thanks, I have looked at that or similar for the home. We have a windy aspect and thought it may combine well with Solar Panels.

Be good in a Mistral, Sirocco or maybe just on the Western Isles of Scotland or even here in Rainy City>?

TM


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

just thought instead of solar panel on roof could just put this on roof with magnetic holder for quick solution in our motorhome


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

NO.....Rutland 504 owner


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

just the money diff whats best priced solar panel unit fitted


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mufcgaz

Please don't put the identical post in two different forums.

It causes all sorts of confusion, and makes work for the poor old Mods! :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Have merged your two threads into one now.

Dave


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

oops sorry m8 didn't know best 1 to put it on
thanks gaz


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mufcgaz said:


> oops sorry m8 didn't know best 1 to put it on
> thanks gaz


Not a problem Gaz, but if your query had been urgent and the threads had run on for a couple of pages it would have been a proper dog's breakfast. 8O :lol:

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you want a sensible priced solar system..

£165 !! delivered

Had my panel off them 18 months ago and it's been great...
With a solar panel you do get daylight every day of the year so it will produce something.. The wind doesn't always blow...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Like 747 I also had a wind turbine. Mine was 400w mounted on a mast, I was very disappointed. I sold it another member after pointing out the difficulties i had found with it, which were mainly lack of wind speed and lack of what is called clean wind.

I have long thought that the best solution for us was a vertical axis turbine such as the one in the link. I do think that too will have problems, the output is very small and it will seldom reach the max. quoted so the contribution will generally be small. Really, I think that as a trickle to keep unused batteries up it would be fine but not for much more.

Having said that it does seem to be a major step in the right direction. Perhaps someone will buy one and let us know how they get on with it.

My own solution has been to up our solar total to 320 watts and rely on mains or on our Efoy fuel cell when the solar can't cope, Alan.


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

that sounds ok m8 but how much would it cost to get it fitted


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Mufcgaz
> 
> Please don't put the identical post in two different forums.
> 
> ...


So you are responsible for me wasting another 10 minutes of my life trying to reply to that post!
"The topic or post you requested does not exist" :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I ruled wind out much because of whats been said already,but i also see one of these on a roof corner every day... it s very seldom turning and i think he must use it as an alarm to indicate his solar panels must be in danger of falling off having witnessed his appalling DIY instalation of them...

A wooden batton along the front of the roof above the gutter they simply but up to, and as for his choice of panels ,they re all shapes and sizes teselated in haphazard fashion such that it really is a bit of an eyesore :lol:


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

oops sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyy

so whats ure reply now u finally caught up lol


----------

